# Whats a good pistol browsing website?



## clawlan (Jan 19, 2007)

When I decide to make a purchase, I do an incredible amount of research beforehand learning as much as i possibly can in order to make the most informed decision possible. That being said, I'm looking for a good website that has all of the latest pistols, pictures, and info about them. In reality, I think a site of lots of pictures of different pistols would be the best and then I can go off and research the ones I like the best, though having all the info in one place would be nice. Suggestions?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

You found it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DIscussion website - places like this. Some of the specific brands have their own discussion sites - not official sites, mind U - but places like this. Only they are dedicated to one brand. There is a Beretta Forum, Sig Forum, Bersa Forum, Walther Forum, HK Forum, XD Forum, etc....

If U wanna just look at guns and prices - go to www.gunsamerica.com - this is a site where people sell new and used guns. U can typically get an idea of the avg price of something by looking. There will be high and low, but after U see a few of the same gun, U get an idea. Its also fun to look at the photos... I still go there maybe 1x a week just to look.

But, if you want info on a specific gun - easiest way is to go to Google and just type the model and brand in (maybe ad the name of the model and the word "review" in the google search). U will pull up all sorts of pages with reviews and such of the model U want.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a place that will take you to the manufactures web sites and all of them have info on their brand of guns with pictures.
http://home.comcast.net/~americanfirearmpage/firearms.htm


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Gallery of Guns and their power search. www.galleryofguns.com


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Try this: http://www.gundirectory.com/body.asp?gun=Pistol&pp=1&sort=-3&pop=1


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

Also try this one... http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg00-e.htm
Scroll the left side for many many choices.
Then, just for fun, check out the full auto and grenade launchers, etc.:smt067


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Gallery of Guns and their power search. www.galleryofguns.com


+100


----------

